# CSR called my bluff, started processing termination of service..



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

I was very pleasant, and while trying to negotiate a better rate on my bill, and after only being offered a measly $10/mo off for 3 months, I asked her to do better than that, because if I was to switch or be a new customer, I'd be paying $660 less over 2 years than what I'm paying now (The 1/2 price programming for 12 months + 10/mo off for 24 months with autopay). She replied as I expected "That's what's available for your account". At that point, I said "If that's the best that DTV is willing to do, I think we'll have to go ahead and cancel service." 

She then processed the cancellation (effective at the end of the month) just like that. What happened to the other reps you normally have to go through who make better offers? I don't want to go back to Dish...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My personal thought is when you play that card, you have to be prepared for them to call your bluff. I don't think they have to kick it over to retentions.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Could you cancel the cancelation?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Might just sit tight till day before the end of the month and see if DirecTV blinks.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He could call back and talk to retention. 

I wonder has the op called and asked for deals often and how long has he had service with them this time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also good to note that deals are available on account by account basis. not every body qualifies for the same deals...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Good for DirecTV... don't say you want to cancel then if you don't mean it.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Call retention and verify details of termination ?

Or pay a little more for internet service and watch everything online from now on . . .

:eek2:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Good for DirecTV... don't say you want to cancel then if you don't mean it.


Agree 100%


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> He could call back and talk to retention.
> 
> I wonder has the op called and asked for deals often and how long has he had service with them this time.


I haven't called in a really long time.. at least a year, probably closer to 2 years. Been with them since 2010, off contract since 2012.

I'd imagine I have the option to cancel the cancellation.

If it matters, we have the XTRA package, Sports monthly, protection plan, whole home, and the equipment in my sig (2 HD DVR's, and one HD receiver).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My personal thought is when you play that card, you have to be prepared for them to call your bluff.


+1


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

gov said:


> Call retention and verify details of termination ?
> 
> Or pay a little more for internet service and watch everything online from now on . . .
> 
> :eek2:


If only we could get something faster than 3MB DSL here. Yes, it's a rural area, but we're also 3 miles from a 1,000 bed hospital that has 3 separate gigabit pipes out to the net, so it's not like the infrastructure isn't in the area. Frustrating to say the least!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Call back and talk to retention as they have a bit more flexibility, worst case nothing changes.

While I don't disagree with the 'if you use the cancel card, be prepared to have it used' thought expressed by some, I haven't found D* to be all that hot to have people cancel service. IOW, time for some CSR roullette!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Good for DirecTV... don't say you want to cancel then if you don't mean it.


 :righton:

Well said!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Eskimo said:


> f only we could get something faster than 3MB DSL here. Yes, it's a rural area, but we're also 3 miles from a 1,000 bed hospital that has 3 separate gigabit pipes out to the net, so it's not like the infrastructure isn't in the area. Frustrating to say the least!


We don't know where "here" is. Perhaps you could add your general location to your profile.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eskimo said:


> I haven't called in a really long time.. at least a year, probably closer to 2 years. Been with them since 2010, off contract since 2012.
> 
> I'd imagine I have the option to cancel the cancellation.
> 
> If it matters, we have the XTRA package, Sports monthly, protection plan, whole home, and the equipment in my sig (2 HD DVR's, and one HD receiver).


I would have said then I will have to
Think harder about making a switch and I'll call back latter. Personally. That's an easy way to get that your looking at you options in notes and be able To call back latter to get someone else without having a deadline of making a decision hanging over you.

But you went cancel route and now in not sure what will happen if you call back. I'd be curios to know what happens if you do.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

If he was talking to an agent and the account was setup to be disconnected then he was talking to the correct department. You can always call up and cancel the disconnect request if you really don't want to swap services.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd wait until next week and then call asking to know the exact date your service will be turned off and what you need to do with the receivers, etc. to give them a chance to give you the hard sell to "change your mind".

You can always undo the cancellation before it happens, but if you do that I don't imagine you're going to get even the $10 discount you didn't think was good enough


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> I'd wait until next week and then call asking to know the exact date your service will be turned off and what you need to do with the receivers, etc. to give them a chance to give you the hard sell to "change your mind".
> 
> You can always undo the cancellation before it happens, but if you do that I don't imagine you're going to get even the $10 discount you didn't think was good enough


Yep, DirecTV does not have much to lose here as everything is already lost. Only thing the TS might get is not get their account disconnected.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

They can do that and you can go forward with dropping then wait to see if they give you a deal if that's what you want. If you are going to call and say cancel you should be ready to do just that. Also its best to have a offer from a different provider in hand and tell them who and what it is then see if they will match it.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Eskimo said:


> I was very pleasant, and while trying to negotiate a better rate on my bill, and after only being offered a measly $10/mo off for 3 months, I asked her to do better than that, because if I was to switch or be a new customer, I'd be paying $660 less over 2 years than what I'm paying now (The 1/2 price programming for 12 months + 10/mo off for 24 months with autopay). She replied as I expected "That's what's available for your account". At that point, I said "If that's the best that DTV is willing to do, I think we'll have to go ahead and cancel service."
> 
> She then processed the cancellation (effective at the end of the month) just like that. What happened to the other reps you normally have to go through who make better offers? I don't want to go back to Dish...


You gambled and lost. "C' la vie".


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Based on the description, my guess is the Agent's response was either out of line and didn't care..or in line due to new rules. Either way, good idea to consider this. All offers are based on your account history..on time (= early/ABP) payments being the best. If you can set up ABP, do it with a card you don't use for other things. Ask about upgrades too. Doesn't hurt to find out if you can get a Genie in there. Keep in mind, you'll be back on 24 month agreement.

Lastly, you will NOT be able to sign up as a new customer again for 24 months. If you do disconnect, then reconnect..it will be exactly that, a "reconnect". Different department, similar offers, but no identical. Offers change several times per quarter, and a big change is coming VERY soon, with slight price increases (as per monthly invoice notices).

Other option is to disconnect and have spouse sign up at your address. Be 100% sure your account was in good standing prior to disconnect. If not, red flags and serious delays for any account issues. Faxing, overdue payments and major install delays involved. All receivers must be returned. Just FYI.

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Uh, I was getting come back offers before the boxes showed up to send the HR24s back last time I switched.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

As I have mentioned elsewhere, I was routed to retention automatically by saying "early termination fee" at the initial prompt. I was then connected to a lovely woman in Tennessee who looked at our account and was appropriately impressed by our loyalty (12+ years), our extensive installation (4 HRs, 1 Genie, 2 H25s, a C41 and a GenieGo) and our programming package (top package all 12 years). We are also on auto bill pay.

My stated reason for calling was to find out what my ETF would be, and when my commitment was up (I knew we were under a commitment from the Genie we got last year). When asked why I was thinking of terminating I told her that I could switch to Verizon FiOS with TiVo Roamios and save $60/month and all I would lose were a few HD channels, while gaining a few others (IOW, a wash). All of which is 100% true.

In response, she said "well let me see what I can do" and proceeded to come up with $45 of monthly discounts. At no point did I threaten to cancel, just that I was thinking about it and wanted to know what I'd owe if I did. I was profuse in my thanks, saying that I didn't call expecting discounts and I really appreciated her efforts. It was one of the most pleasant calls I have had with DirecTV representatives (I don't think I have ever had an unpleasant one) and we even chatted about her husband being on a business trip to Seattle and what the weather was like.

Remember, we are still under a commitment. Technically, DirecTV didn't have to do anything for us. They could have just collected the ETF ($200 at the moment) and said goodbye. But by doing what she did, DirecTV is pretty much guaranteed to keep collecting the nearly $200 I pay them every month, at least until my commitment runs out in November.

Bottom line, there are many ways to talk to a representative and being pleasant and honest with them seems to me to be best policy. The worst thing you can do, IMHO, is to say "well then I guess I'll have to terminate service." It is like saying "I'm taking my marbles and going home" because you didn't get your way. In the CSR's place, I would do exactly the same thing.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

I find it hard to believe they will let him just walk, if everything about his account is as described. I would make the call suggested above, and something will be worked out. Hell, they won't even let me cancel the sportspack without discounts to cover the cost. However, this should be a lesson to be prepared to follow though with any cancellation threats.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

If you call DirecTV what happens if you say "supplication" at the voice prompt?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

While I agree you need to be cautious when playing the "cancel" card, I have no problem pushing a service provider every once in a while to see if you can get a break. As Diana noted, you may not get exactly what you're looking for, but the CSR may be able to toss a benefit or two your way. Being courteous and having a good sense of humor never hurts. CSRs have a tough job. I directed a group that supported about 125K customers and you'd be amazed at some of the crap they have to put up with. 

John


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

Un-cancel complete.. :righton:

Also talked to a far nicer CSR in Tennessee who got me over to another pleasant person in Loyalty, who was able to get me a price close enough to the promo pricing that it's worth staying, and since we have the protection plan, a Genie and client will be here tomorrow. 

On an unrelated note, I haven't been on board for a while, but wow, there were some friendly and helpful replies, and some that..well..


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Eskimo said:


> I was very pleasant, and while trying to negotiate a better rate on my bill, and after only being offered a measly $10/mo off for 3 months, I asked her to do better than that, because if I was to switch or be a new customer, I'd be paying $660 less over 2 years than what I'm paying now (The 1/2 price programming for 12 months + 10/mo off for 24 months with autopay). She replied as I expected "That's what's available for your account". At that point, I said "If that's the best that DTV is willing to do, I think we'll have to go ahead and cancel service."
> 
> She then processed the cancellation (effective at the end of the month) just like that. What happened to the other reps you normally have to go through who make better offers? I don't want to go back to Dish...


Well, awhile back Mike White said they're going to do what they can do to retain the profitable customer. Maybe you've been coded as someone whom they never make money on, so its time to cut their losses? Or maybe not?

When I cancelled this dreadful service I had to wade through an hour long phone call with offer after offer.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hopefully there is something to learn form this fiasco....


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sure, patience, pleasance and perseverance usually pay off.


----------



## ipeverywhere (Jan 20, 2014)

It might simply be a really bad time to play this card. The New Years offers were really good and they are still ongoing with Sunday Ticket now. A flood of customers locked in at 2 years is probably giving the retention department an easy time in just saying no to anyone without a contract. 

The deals this year got me to switch. I didn't even try to get a better deal from my previous cable company. We will see what happens in 24 months.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Eskimo said:


> Un-cancel complete.. :righton:
> 
> Also talked to a far nicer CSR in Tennessee who got me over to another pleasant person in Loyalty, who was able to get me a price close enough to the promo pricing that it's worth staying, and since we have the protection plan, a Genie and client will be here tomorrow.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I haven't been on board for a while, but wow, there were some friendly and helpful replies, and some that..well..


Good for you!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice to see it worked out for you.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

WebTraveler said:


> Well, awhile back Mike White said they're going to do what they can do to retain the profitable customer. Maybe you've been coded as someone whom they never make money on, so its time to cut their losses? Or maybe not?
> 
> When I cancelled this dreadful service I had to wade through an hour long phone call with offer after offer.


Well, throwing everything at them is not profitable. AT some point even if the customer was profitable the discounts stop being so. You call every 24 months and get more discounts they're going to eventually stop giving them, because their accounting is counting on you going to a normal rate at the end of the 24 months.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephB said:


> Well, throwing everything at them is not profitable. AT some point even if the customer was profitable the discounts stop being so. You call every 24 months and get more discounts they're going to eventually stop giving them, because their accounting is counting on you going to a normal rate at the end of the 24 months.


exactly what I said, DirecTV has to make money sooner or later

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

i suspect that the vast majority of D*'s customers pay whatever is in the bill and never ask for discounts. And that is what gives them the flexibility to offer some for those that do.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Good for DirecTV... don't say you want to cancel then if you don't mean it.


Agreed!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> exactly what I said, DirecTV has to make money sooner or later
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So they haven't made money so far?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> So they haven't made money so far?


So let's play the socialist game, where I pay so you can watch TV....


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrong way around, we pay you don't.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There are three lessons I hope Eskimo learned from this experience. 1. Only negotiate from a position of strength. 2. If you're going to gamble be prepared to lose. 3. CSRs with any service provider are a luck of the draw. Some are good, some aren't. When you get a good one things most likely will go your way. When you get a bad one terminate the conversation and try again.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

peds48 said:


> So let's play the socialist game, where I pay so you can watch TV....


Way to sidestep my question. Will you answer it, or post another dodge? You inferred that Directv hasn't made any money yet. I asked if you really meant that. You posted some drivel about socialism. Again, are you going to answer my question?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

studechip said:


> Way to sidestep my question. Will you answer it, or post another dodge? You inferred that Directv hasn't made any money yet. I asked if you really meant that. You posted some drivel about socialism. Again, are you going to answer my question?


When a new sub gets free installation and discounted programming, they're not making money off them. After the sub has been with them a certain amount of time and paying regular prices they make up for the initial installation costs and discounts and then they are making money from the subscription. That's what he is talking about, each individual sub, not whether the company is making money on the majority of subs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> My personal thought is when you play that card, you have to be prepared for them to call your bluff. I don't think they have to kick it over to retentions.


That's why I usually go quickly to Retention. Much better customer service. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Good for DirecTV... don't say you want to cancel then if you don't mean it.


True, I always tell the Retention CSRs that I have no intention of cancelling and just ask them politely to help me. Always works. There's a lot to be said for being polite on the phone.

Rich


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

joed32 said:


> When a new sub gets free installation and discounted programming, they're not making money off them. After the sub has been with them a certain amount of time and paying regular prices they make up for the initial installation costs and discounts and then they are making money from the subscription. That's what he is talking about, each individual sub, not whether the company is making money on the majority of subs.


If that's what he meant, that's what he should have said.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> If you call DirecTV what happens if you say "supplication" at the voice prompt?


Just tried it, the automated voice couldn't understand it and transferred me to a CSR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Eskimo said:


> Un-cancel complete.. :righton:
> 
> Also talked to a far nicer CSR in Tennessee who got me over to another pleasant person in Loyalty, who was able to get me a price close enough to the promo pricing that it's worth staying, and since we have the protection plan, a Genie and client will be here tomorrow.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I haven't been on board for a while, but wow, there were some friendly and helpful replies, and_* some that..well..*_


On that note, I have to ask: What was going thru your mind when you asked a CSR anything that had to do with cancellation? We've had enough posts about this and everyone should be aware that Retention is the proper place to mention cancellation. They simply don't want to see a person cancel and will do everything they can to keep you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Sure, patience, pleasance and perseverance usually pay off.


Something some of us have been preaching for years. Couldn't agree more.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Agreed!


Me too. There's always a way to get what you want without threats. People who get yelled at for a living tend to roll over and let you scratch their bellies if you're polite and pleasant and have some idea what you're talking about. It's easy to hang up on someone who's screaming at you.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I feel sure that D* CSRs field thousands of cancellation orders
every day, most legit but many fakes like you. How are they sup-
posed to know that _your_ order is one of the fakes and that you're
just bluffing and they should toss you a bone?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nick said:


> I feel sure that D* CSRs field thousands of cancellation orders every day, most legit but many fakes like you. How are they supposed to know that _your_ order is one of the fakes and that you're just bluffing and they should toss you a bone?


Key word: Retention

Ask to cancel and you're asking to leave. Ask for retention and you're asking to stay.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

JM Anthony said:


> While I agree you need to be cautious when playing the "cancel" card, I have no problem pushing a service provider every once in a while to see if you can get a break. As Diana noted, you may not get exactly what you're looking for, but the CSR may be able to toss a benefit or two your way. Being courteous and having a good sense of humor never hurts. CSRs have a tough job. I directed a group that supported about 125K customers and you'd be amazed at some of the crap they have to put up with.
> 
> John


If they can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. They aren't being held hostage there and they knew what they were getting into when they applied for the job.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> I feel sure that D* CSRs field thousands of cancellation orders
> every day, most legit but many fakes like you. How are they sup-
> posed to know that _your_ order is one of the fakes and that you're
> just bluffing and they should toss you a bone?


Pretty much can look at your history with them and tell. People who have been with them for 10+ years know how it works and have gotten plenty of deals and discounts through the years. People who have only been with them for a couple of years and then want everything handed to them, are the one's that do all the complaining and they (DTV) know who they are.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

JosephB said:


> Well, throwing everything at them is not profitable. AT some point even if the customer was profitable the discounts stop being so. You call every 24 months and get more discounts they're going to eventually stop giving them, because their accounting is counting on you going to a normal rate at the end of the 24 months.


That's not true. If you keep committing every 24 months, they will continue to help you out. Been happening for me for 13 years. I don't even ask for anything, they just give me stuff.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mikellie said:


> That's not true. If you keep committing every 24 months, they will continue to help you out. Been happening for me for 13 years. I don't even ask for anything, they just give me stuff.


So every 24 months you just open the front door to find a package from DirecTV, how convenient! :smoking:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

mikellie said:


> If they can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. They aren't being held hostage there and they knew what they were getting into when they applied for the job.


I'll agree that CSR's have a tough job. In my four years with DirecTV, though, I only ran into one clueless one. All the others were helpful and pleasant. The clueless one didn't know that Sonic Tap was the name of the music channel source that I was asking about. I said Thank You, hung up, called again, and got some one who could answer my question.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikellie said:


> If they can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen. They aren't being held hostage there and they knew what they were getting into when they applied for the job.


I'm pretty sure they were told they'd be trained, but by whom (is that correct?)? Who trains the trainer? I really think the most reliable people you can call are in Retention and if they can't satisfy you, you get transferred to the Case Management Group, who will stay with you until the issues are resolved.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikellie said:


> Pretty much can look at your history with them and tell. People who have been with them for 10+ years know how it works and have gotten plenty of deals and discounts through the years. People who have only been with them for a couple of years and then want everything handed to them, are the one's that do all the complaining and they (DTV) know who they are.


That sounds right on the money. Life's like a baseball game, the more you play the better you get, the better you get, the more you play. Same thing with D*. You have to know how to play the game to get what you want.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> I'm pretty sure they were told they'd be trained, but by whom (is that correct?)? Who trains the trainer? I really think the most reliable people you can call are in Retention and if they can't satisfy you, you get transferred to the Case Management Group, who will stay with you until the issues are resolved.
> 
> Rich


CM and retention Group are not related. CM is for folks having technical issues, Retention is for folks having "decision" issues...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikellie said:


> That's not true. If you keep committing every 24 months, they will continue to help you out. Been happening for me for 13 years. I don't even ask for anything, they just give me stuff.


Me too. I haven't paid for a leased unit in years. I haven't paid D* for anything but what's on my bill for years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> So every 24 months you just open the front door to find a package from DirecTV, how convenient! :smoking:


They've offered me everything they could for a recommittment. Haven't needed anything or I would be on the same schedule as _*mikellie*_. D* has treated me very well over the years.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Me too. I haven't paid for a leased unit in years. I haven't paid D* for anything but what's on my bill for years.
> 
> Rich


We all know that YMMV, as not everybody qualifies.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I'll agree that CSR's have a tough job. In my four years with DirecTV, though, I only ran into one clueless one. All the others were helpful and pleasant. The clueless one didn't know that Sonic Tap was the name of the music channel source that I was asking about. I said Thank You, hung up, called again, and got some one who could answer my question.


I really get a kick out of the absolutely clueless CSRs. Last real beauty I got didn't know what an HR20-700 was. But, I never hang up and call again. I ask to be transferred to Retention.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> CM and retention Group are not related. CM is for folks having technical issues, Retention is for folks having "decision" issues...


Correct, I didn't say they were related. Just meant that Retention is a quick way to get to the CMG.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> We all know that YMMV, as not everybody qualifies.


Over the next 10 years, I expect to pay them ~ $25,000 for their service. I don't know how much I've paid them in the last 14 years, but I think I'm "qualified".

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Correct, I didn't say they were related. Just meant that Retention is a quick way to get to the CMG.
> 
> Rich


no is not. in order to get to CMG, you must pass through the tech group. form CMG you may go to retention if you decide the technical issues you are having are too much to handle.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> Over the next 10 years, I expect to pay them ~ $25,000 for their service. I don't know how much I've paid them in the last 14 years, but I think I'm "qualified".
> 
> Rich


just because you qualify it does not mean everybody will


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> no is not. in order to get to CMG, you must pass through the tech group. form CMG you may go to retention if you decide the technical issues you are having are too much to handle.


And yet, that is how I get sent to the CMG. Done it many times.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> just because you qualify it does not mean everybody will


I do understand how this all works. That comment was unnecessary, I think.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> I do understand how this all works. That comment was unnecessary, I think.


again, just because you think is unnecessary, it does not necessarily is... !rolling


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> And yet, that is how I get sent to the CMG. Done it many times.
> 
> Rich


CMG was formed just for one purpose, to stop repeat service calls and repeat customer issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> CMG was formed just for one purpose, to stop repeat service calls and repeat customer issues.


I know. On the CMG, you haven't posted anything I didn't know.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> I know. On the CMG, you haven't posted anything I didn't know.
> 
> Rich


and you keep posting stuff that is not accurate


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and you keep posting stuff that is not accurate


Such as?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> and you keep posting stuff that is not accurate


What I had intended to write was something about our little argument being a good thing for the folks who don't understand what the CMG is/does. I didn't want to start a nasty exchange.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rich said:


> What I had intended to write was something about our little argument being a good thing for the folks who don't understand what the CMG is/does. I didn't want to start a nasty exchange.
> 
> Rich


neither did I, so moving on... no hard feelings


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to admit, one point I did threatened to cancel, in a nice polite way btw, and they actually said okay will do that for you, but I backed away and said I'm not canceling yet until I confirmed with family on what they decide, which wasn't true and gave Starz and Cinemax free for 12 months and $20 credit for 12 months, so it worked but didn't planned to take it to that extreme.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Direct TV is a good service and if we agree to paying for their service ...... then pay it and quit whining. There are tens of thousands of good customers that do just that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> neither did I, so moving on... no hard feelings


Good, I'm not big on overblown arguments. I think they're a good way to get people to learn, but they should be kept in check. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> I have to admit, one point I did threatened to cancel, in a nice polite way btw, and they actually said okay will do that for you, but I backed away and said I'm not canceling yet until I confirmed with family on what they decide, which wasn't true and gave Starz and Cinemax free for 12 months and $20 credit for 12 months, so it worked but didn't planned to take it to that extreme.


You weren't talking to a Retention CSR when you did that, right?

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

duffytoo said:


> Direct TV is a good service and if we agree to paying for their service ...... then pay it and quit whining. There are tens of thousands of good customers that do just that.


People whining on DBSTalk? I'm shocked! :eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

duffytoo said:


> Direct TV is a good service and if we agree to paying for their service ...... then pay it and quit whining. There are tens of thousands of good customers that do just that.


Right. But a lot of people don't understand what they're getting into. In this economy, it's a luxury and some people don't get that.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> People whining on DBSTalk? I'm shocked! :eek2:


When you think about it, whining is kinda hard to detect in print.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

duffytoo said:


> Direct TV is a good service and if we agree to paying for their service ...... then pay it and quit whining. There are tens of thousands of good customers that do just that.


and thanks to those customers, some folks are able to get discounted rates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

duffytoo said:


> Direct TV is a good service and if we agree to paying for their service ...... then pay it and quit whining. There are tens of thousands of good customers that do just that.


I'd put it the other way around ... there are ~20 million paying for their service and quietly going on with enjoying what they paid for and at worst tens of thousands of whiners. I'd guess that there are only thousands who bother to call DirecTV and attempt to lower their bill by threatening to leave.

Whether or not that customer is easily let go or offered a special deal is up to what is best for the company. Letting that customer go then accepting them back with a "new customer" offer or a winback offer such as paying some other company's ETF is costly. Letting that customer go needs to be truly letting them go for long enough not to cause a loss bringing them back. Otherwise DirecTV might as well take the loss in retention and keep the customer.

I don't like the "threaten to leave" tactic and am not a big fan of calling in to ask for special offers. While it is good for the whiner consumers I'd rather see something fair for ALL customers - not just the noisy ones. But apparently the cost of staffing the call center and the offers given are not hurting DirecTV so they continue with their way of running a business.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> When you think about it, whining is kinda hard to detect in print.
> 
> Rich


Of course it doesn't sound like whining, but it looks like someone is unhappy about something...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

James Long said:


> I don't like the "threaten to leave" tactic and am not a big fan of calling in to ask for special offers. While it is good for the whiner consumers I'd rather see something fair for ALL customers - not just the noisy ones. But apparently the cost of staffing the call center and the offers given are not hurting DirecTV so they continue with their way of running a business.


When I called to cancel DirecTV I did hedge my bet by suspending my account initially. After two weeks of FiOS I canceled DirecTV. There was no thought of pursuing discounts or free offers from DirecTV. I was just fed up with my slow HR20 DVR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Of course it doesn't sound like whining, but it looks like someone is unhappy about something...


Lot of difference between the two. Really made me think, tho. I can't think of many ways to detect whining aside from what someone infers from a post and that's just their opinion. I've been to seminars on how to read body language, how to tell if someone's lying (also pretty hard to do in print), and no mention of how to do these things when reading something someone has written. I really don't recall ever thinking a poster was whining. Or deliberately lying, for that matter.

Rich


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

I did the same thing the original poster did on virtually the same day - setting up a cancellation for the end of the month (though the OP point and this thread has gotten so far off topic for pages, no one may care any longer).

Pointed out that

1) Paid over $150 a month prior to this year's increase

2) Had not been "given" any equipment, an install or a truck call in at least 10 years (all equipment is owned).

3) According to Quarterly financial statement, APU is roughly $100 

4) According to Quarterly financial statement, average acquisition cost is around $650 for a new customer.

5) Told them that local cable company offered s network DVRs (eliminating need for all the DVRs) and with all the STBs to replace what I had with Directv, they quoted me $90 a month.

CSR offered me the same discount OP was offered (on the same date) which I passed on.

Passed me to retention - went through it again. They only offered the same discount.

I told them to cancel.

They informed me that perhaps i could get better deal as new customer - and I explained the ridiculous of that - and told them to find someone else at a cost of $650 to pay them the APU of $100 to replace the $150 i am walking from.

Had no issue with playing the game knowing that they would try to keep from disconnecting - never worried about boxes as all units are owned.

2 days before end of month they were emailing and calling - wanting to talk about it.

I responded last day but did not appear rushed. Let them pull the plug at midnight (actually 4AM ET/1AM PT).

They REALLY went into high gear over the weekend - and 72 hours was turned back on for FAR LESS than I told them cable company was willing to provide for (and they threw in ST for free). In fact, amazingly low what I got it down to.

Bottom line. Be prepared to cancel. Give them a future date to cancel. And let them pull the service if you really want to get to them crawling back.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And what price did you negotiate for your monthly bill?


----------

